# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مهندسی معدن ارومیه یا مهندسی معماری تبریز؟

## Pari76

*سلام

دوست من مهندسی معدن صنعتی ارومیه قبول شده تو دانشگاه آزاد هم مهندسی معماری دانشگاه تبریز 

خودش هم ساکن تبریز هست الان بین این دوتا مونده از یه طرف

بحث سراسری و آزاد هست از یه طرفم بحث رشته و نزدیکی به خانواده شما کدوم رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟

پیشاپیش ممنون
* :Yahoo (45):  :Yahoo (45): 
 :Yahoo (45):

----------


## پویا دقتی

> *سلام
> 
> دوست من مهندسی معدن صنعتی ارومیه قبول شده تو دانشگاه آزاد هم مهندسی معماری دانشگاه تبریز 
> 
> خودش هم ساکن تبریز هست الان بین این دوتا مونده از یه طرف
> 
> بحث سراسری و آزاد هست از یه طرفم بحث رشته و نزدیکی به خانواده شما کدوم رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟
> 
> پیشاپیش ممنون
> *


با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر

خب از لحاظ بازار کار و نزدیکی به خانواده که معماری تبریز بهتره ... و اگه من می خواستم انتخاب کنم حتما معماری تبریز رو انتخاب می کردم

----------


## digoxin

> *سلام
> 
> دوست من مهندسی معدن صنعتی ارومیه قبول شده تو دانشگاه آزاد هم مهندسی معماری دانشگاه تبریز 
> 
> خودش هم ساکن تبریز هست الان بین این دوتا مونده از یه طرف
> 
> بحث سراسری و آزاد هست از یه طرفم بحث رشته و نزدیکی به خانواده شما کدوم رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟
> 
> پیشاپیش ممنون
> *



از بین این دو مهندسی معدن بهتره چون فارغ التحصیلان کمتری داره . اما اگه بخوای یه نظر کلی بدی هیچکدوم از این رشته ها بازار کار جالبی نداره ...

----------


## iDuff

> از بین این دو مهندسی معدن بهتره چون فارغ التحصیلان کمتری داره . اما اگه بخوای یه نظر کلی بدی هیچکدوم از این رشته ها بازار کار جالبی نداره ...


من واقعا نمیدونم از نظر دوستان چی بازار کار داره!!!!!!

هر رشته ای میگی بازار کار نداره

صحبت کردن راجع بازار کار یک رشته مال افراد ضعیف النفس هستش

وگرنه افراد تو هر زمینه ای بهش علاقه داشته باشن موفق میشن

میانگین حقوقی کسی که زمین شناسی خونده از کسی که نرم افزار خونده بیشتره

یه سرچ تو نت بکنید!

بعد بگید زمین شناسی بخونیم بازم یه سری دوستان ضعیف النفس میان در مورد بازار کار صحبت میکنن

واقعا متاسفم

----------


## milad1124

دوست عزیز معدن بازار کار معدن افتضاحه
من برای همنی اصلا معدن نزدم و اینده خوبی نداره چون معدن دست یک عده خاصیه
در کل به دردسرش نمی ارزه
یا بره ازاد یا بمونه برای سال بعد

اینم یادتون باشه شما رو با رشتتون میشناسن نه دانشگاه

----------


## nitah

مهندسی معدن ارومیه ، دانشگاه صنعتی ارومیه سطحش بالاست ، انگار ارومیه تا تبریز چقدر راهه ! 2،3 ساعت ک بیشتر نیست بهش می ارزه

Sent from my GT-N5120 using Tapatalk

----------


## darya76

> دوست عزیز معدن بازار کار معدن افتضاحه
> من برای همنی اصلا معدن نزدم و اینده خوبی نداره چون معدن دست یک عده خاصیه
> در کل به دردسرش نمی ارزه
> یا بره ازاد یا بمونه برای سال بعد
> 
> اینم یادتون باشه شما رو با رشتتون میشناسن نه دانشگاه


نمیتونه بمونه واسه سال بعد چون دولتی درومده از کنکور 95 محرومه

----------


## reza16

*مهندسی معماری دانشگاه تبریز*

----------

